# My History- Our History



## jerry russell (Aug 15, 2016)

I often get asked how I got my start in Traditional archery and I am sure many of you get that same question.  My start came just about the time I learned to walk.  My father was a passionate bowhunter and had a bow in my hand as a toddler.  He hunted in REALLY lean times when seeing a deer was something you talked about all year.  I recently ran across these old pictures of my father and some of the game he took in the mid to late 1960s. These were hunts done at a time when seeing a deer in Georgia was very difficult. Taking one with a taditional bow was the stuff of legends. That guy was a predator.

 I was intrigued by the old bow in the photos and it spurred an idea to try and recreate and hunt with a bow set-up that was nearly identical. The bow was the easy part but the other items- not so much. The old Bear spring arm quivers made in the 60's are tough to locate and finding a left handed one was REALLY tough. The old school camo limb covers were next and all that is left now to be perfect are the old 3-pronged string silencers and some brush buttons. I will have to locate some really old aluminum arrows and I will top those with some bear razor heads. The old school jacket is out there somewhere, I just have to find it and then I will take it on the hunt. 

So far, people from Iowa, Michigan, New York and others have aided me in the quest.  I hope to get it all together in the next couple weeks and will tell you guys how it turns out when I step back in time with this 1960's gear and finish this story in a tree this fall...
Just a bit of archery history.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 15, 2016)

This is what I have so far.  Pretty dang close.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 15, 2016)

You remember my thoughts on making that video we discussed. It would be awesome!


----------



## Todd Cook (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh man please keep us posted. That is awesome!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 15, 2016)

SELFBOW said:


> You remember my thoughts on making that video we discussed. It would be awesome!



Yes I do Martin and I am working those thoughts out on this project.   

Dendy has a line on some arrows that match the picture and I found the old school camo hat.   It's coming together!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 15, 2016)

Love the old photos of your Dad!  He looked like one tough guy.

The cig in his mouth with the doe over his shoulders is awesome!

 Good luck getting it all put together!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 15, 2016)

The bow is a 1969 Bear Super Kodiak.  47#.   A very nice bow.


----------



## LONGTOM (Aug 15, 2016)

Jerry that could have been me back in the day. No compounds,expandable heads,or carbon, and dang few deer.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 15, 2016)

Thats good stuff!! Where do you reckon he got in to the pigs at?RC


----------



## TGbow (Aug 15, 2016)

Nothing like times shared with family and friends.
Very interesting photos.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 15, 2016)

robert carter said:


> Thats good stuff!! Where do you reckon he got in to the pigs at?RC



I am pretty sure they came from Fort Stewart.  He killed a tons of pigs there.


----------



## TGbow (Aug 15, 2016)

I remember my Dad had that same pattern camo


----------



## krawlin5 (Aug 15, 2016)

Love the pics.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 15, 2016)

Great stuff jerry, looking forward to more reports!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 15, 2016)

Awesome pics!  Thanks for putting up a great/professional top notch display at the banquet, I'm really enjoying the VHS and DVDs as well.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice pics Jerry and an awesome endeavor!  Thanks for sharing.  I may have a few older XX75 aluminums but would have the original camo pattern vs the olive drab.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 19, 2016)

*Check out my Autumn Oranges*

Hey Jerry,

I still shoot and love aluminums.  I got these Easton 2016s from Sawtooth, they aren't 1960s vintage, but are like 90s vintage.  Still shoot great.  I'm trying to find some digital camo super slams xx78s, but the aluminums are made in limited varieties these days.  Camo hunters, game getters, and I think legacy are still the crop to pick from.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 20, 2016)

Sawtooth has a line on some ancient aluminum arrows.  It is coming together.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 20, 2016)

Does the shirt have to have long sleeves?  I have one in that pattern but I cut off the sleeves so I could wear it scouting in hot weather.  I would be glad to donate it and I even have the matching pants.

The background in the top photo looks an awful lot like a beach and ocean.  It may have been taken on one of the coastal Georgia islands.  The hogs in the photo would also lead me to believe it was an island hunt.  The deer could have been a mature island buck as island deer run smaller in size.  Best of luck in your quest.  I have some old fiberglass arrows I shot back then that I want to put thru a deer this year with my vintage Browning Wasp.


----------



## gordylew (Aug 24, 2016)

Very cool read and cool endeavor.  Good luck with it. Would also love to hear the story on that monster buck he is holding.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 24, 2016)

This is a cool thread, I have a jacket that looks the same from the early 70's I think, stained with squirrel and rabbit blood.


----------



## hogdgz (Aug 25, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Hey Jerry,
> 
> I still shoot and love aluminums.  I got these Easton 2016s from Sawtooth, they aren't 1960s vintage, but are like 90s vintage.  Still shoot great.  I'm trying to find some digital camo super slams xx78s, but the aluminums are made in limited varieties these days.  Camo hunters, game getters, and I think legacy are still the crop to pick from.



that sorry rascal, that's the 2016's I gave dendy.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 25, 2016)

hogdgz said:


> that sorry rascal, that's the 2016's I gave dendy.



Haha, that's funny, but Thanks, I love 
Them!  I'll try to make you proud


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 28, 2016)

Have you got the brush buttons?


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 29, 2016)

The last couple pieces of the puzzle got here.   Thanks to Jeff K for the very hard to find silencers.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 29, 2016)

Arrows that are a great match from Sawtooth


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 29, 2016)

I hunted with a similar setup. Bow sleeves, brush buttons, aluminum arrows and bear heads. Even the same camo. I may be older than I think.


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 5, 2016)

Jerry, do you have the camo?


----------



## jerry russell (Sep 6, 2016)

I have the jacket on the way.


----------

